

Ask HN: Best place to buy and sell sites & domains? - jacquesm

Hello HN,<p>I was wondering what is the best place that you have experience with for buying and selling websites?<p>I'm aware of 'flippa', but don't have any experience with it, but there must be more out there.<p>Bad experiences, good experiences ?
======
byoung2
My first Flippa auction is ending soon...I definitely won't use it again
anytime soon. The fees are just too high, and I think fraud is rampant. It's
$19 to list, but without any of the upgrades, my auction didn't get any
traffic. The prices for the upgrades are $29 for a home page listing, $5-$15
for borders, screenshots, highlighting, or bold, $50 to tweet it to @Flippa
followers. You could easily spend $150 just to list your site, in addition to
a 5% success fee if it actually sells.

I suspect that some of the sales on Flippa are the same people selling the
same sites to each other to inflate the price. I've seen sever suspicious
cases that look like accomplice 1 sells a site to accomplice 2 with
accomplices 3-5 bidding up the auction. Accomplice 2 then does the same thing
a few months later to sell to 3, and so on. The site (originally worthless),
sells for $2000, $3000, $4000 among the scammers before being sold to a sucker
for $5000.

In a lot of cases, it looks like people are buying seasoned domains with high
page rank and putting up a quickie site. These are likely to lose all of their
page rank as soon as the domain is transfered, so be careful.

Definitely do your homework before buying or selling on any of these
domain/site flipping sites.

------
lenley
flippa.com, do your research on the site. sedo.com (for domain buy-sell),
buydomains (for domain buy), snapnames (for domain buy),

